# BlueJ lässt mich gar nichts machen, ausser Projekt erstellen



## Andy1988 (29. Aug 2005)

Nabend,
Wir machen aufm Berufskolleg jetzt Java. Ich hatte erst eine Stunde, kanna ber schon n paar andere Script- und Programmiersprachen.
Wir werden als IDE BlueJ benutzen. Alles unter Linux. Das ganze hab ich mir zu Hause jetzt mal für Linux besorgt und BlueJ installiert. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich nicht mehr machen kann, als ein Projekt zu erstellen. Ich erstell es, es wird ein Ordner angelegt und darin eine Readme Datei und eine Projektdatei, die aber noch 0 Byte groß ist. Zudem bleiben alle Schaltflächen grau. Wenn ich das eben erstellte Projekt wieder öffnen will, bleibt ebenfalls alles grau und ich kann nichts machen.
Mit Eclipse funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Aber ich bauch nunmal BlueJ  

Weiß jemand wo da der Wurm drin ist?


----------



## MASTERmind (1. Sep 2005)

ja,blueJ ist müll!


----------



## Dukel (1. Sep 2005)

Programmierkenntnisse sollten nicht Ide Kentnisse sein. Wenn du etwas im Eclipse programmieren kannst, solltest du das auch in BlueJ Programmieren können.


----------



## Andy1988 (1. Sep 2005)

Na du scheinst ja Ahnung zu haben, wenn du deine Meinung auf einem so hohen Niveau publizierst!

Zum lernen solls gut sein! Ich kann genausogut mit vi oder emacs java programmieren! Und die Dinger sind garantiert kein Müll! BlueJ ist praktisch nur ein Editor mit n bischen Visualisierung von n paar Klassen...

edit:
Da war jemand schneller 
War an MasterMind gerichtet!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Sep 2005)

> Na du scheinst ja AHnung zu sagen, wenn du deine Meinung auf einem so hohen Niveau publizierst!



Seinen Satz konnte man verstehen ohne 2x drüber zu schauen ;D



			
				Andy1988 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kanna ber schon n paar andere Script- und Programmiersprachen.



Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## Andy1988 (1. Sep 2005)

Ja, gut... Die Rechtschreibung ^^
Kommt davon, wenn man sich das nicht nochma durchliest, was man da abschickt!

Aber mir gehts nicht um die Rechtschreibung! Sone Aussage wie "Bluej ist müll" hat mir super geholfen bei meinem Problem! Echt ne tolle Leistung! Wäre genau so zu sagen wie "Dieses Forum ist scheisse" ohne auch nur einen Grund zu nennen, warum überhaupt!

Klar würde ich lieber mit Eclipse programmieren, aber wenns der Lehrer vorgibt, dann ises so. Da kann ich nicht besonders viel dran ändern.


----------



## Roar (1. Sep 2005)

@MASTERmind: depp
@Andy: vielleicht das gleiche problem wie der hier:  http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=21632 ? *schulterzuck* versuchs mal. laufen andere swing programme?


----------



## Andy1988 (1. Sep 2005)

Nee, an dem problem liegts nicht. Ich hab nichma Grafiktreiber auf meinem Linux System intsalliert, weildie ATI Treiber mit den neueren Kerneln nicht laufen (bei mir zumindest ^^).

Ich kann das ja auch bedienen. Es reagiert etc. Nur, wenn ich ein Projekt geöffnet oder erstellt hab, verhält es sich so, als ob er nichts geöffnet hat. Also sind alle Schaltflächen grau.

Was gibts denn sonst noch so für Programme, die Swing nutzen?
Alle, die ich kenne benutzen irgendwas anderes (NetBeans glaub ich, bin mir abe rnich sicher).


----------

